# 2012 NGRC Layout pics and videos.



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I will post pictures and videos I took from several of the many 2012 NGRC layouts I went to.

These are of Layout #4 "The Sante Fe and Western Railroad"














here is a quick video of it,

Ron


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a side comment. This railroad is only run 4 times a year. The Las Vegas, NM and the Harvey hotel are brought out of storage twice a year at open houses. 

The station and hotel are made of high density foam, and all the bricks are hand carved. The hotel weighs about 30 pounds and because of its size takes two people to carry it. Did not get the info on the station.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

These pictures are of layout #13 "The Broadway Loop".
Helmut's railroad was one of my favorites.
















Here is a video of the layout
Ron


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Great pictures, Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a few pictures from Thursday through Saturday. I then went to Colorado for a week and just got back last Sunday. Lots of great layouts and hosts. Many thanks to all for opening up your homes and yards to us. One interesting note, I used my GPS to go from layout to layout, so we never really knew where we were. On the last day at the last house on Saturday we got in the car to go back to the hotel and the GPS froze up. We both just sat there stunned as we had no idea how to get back and did not have a paper map. I finally remembered that my phone had GPS capability so we used that to get back. Technology is great until it fails. lol. Here is the link to the pics. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfrank...297254432/


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's for show us the great videos and photo..


----------

